# Foros Novedades Carreras, Maestrías, Postgrados, Cursos y Capacitaciones  PAE EN GESTON DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFE Y CACAO // Universidad ESAN (Instituto de Desarrollo Económico IDE-ESAN)

## almendrac

Link: http://www.agroesan.edu.pe/index.php...=65&Itemid=427 
INSCRIPCIONES ABIERTASTemas similares: Diplomado en Gerencia y Desarrollo Rural-Huancavelica // Agrobanco, Sierra Exportadora, Universidad Esan DIPLOMADO EN CONTABILIDAD Y FINANZAS AGRÍCOLAS - TARAPOTO, ICA, HUANCAYO, PIURA // UNIVERSIDAD ESAN Charla Magistral: "CAFÉ, COMPETITIVIDAD, INNOVACIÓN Y MARKETING TERRITORIAL" - INGRESO LIBRE -- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN MAESTRIA EN ADMINISTRACIÓN DE AGRONEGOCIOS-- UNIVERSIDAD ESAN PAE EN GESTIÓN DE EMPRESAS COOPERATIVAS DEL CAFÉ Y CACAO--UNIVERSIDAD ESAN.

----------

